# Is there some way of getting an analysis of my music?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I really want to know if my music is any good, but I never seem to get any response from people I share it with, so it either is really really bad, or they just don't want to comment at all on it for some other reason. It'd be nice to know if I'm any good at writing music, so I ask, is there someplace that I can expect an opinion of where my music writing is, and what I need to improve on it?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Manok said:


> I really want to know if my music is any good, but I never seem to get any response from people I share it with, so it either is really really bad, or they just don't want to comment at all on it for some other reason. It'd be nice to know if I'm any good at writing music, so I ask, is there someplace that I can expect an opinion of where my music writing is, and what I need to improve on it?


There's a "today's composers" forum on this site. You could post a recording of your music there (and maybe also a score if you have one). That might be a good way to get feedback from some TC members.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Today's composers are tomorrow's posters.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> There's a "today's composers" forum on this site. You could post a recording of your music there (and maybe also a score if you have one). That might be a good way to get feedback from some TC members.


Excellent answer Bettina.


----------

